# The Chalice



## Rob Fisher

Some of you may know the Chalice I and Chalice II if you have hung around the REO threads on ECF... it's a very expensive BF Atty and costs in the region of 125 Euro and is really scarce and almost impossible to get.

It's made by Mark Bugs and the web site is www.markbugs.com






And why am I telling you this now? Well the new Chalice with Airflow control is being released in 2 weeks time and normally these sell out within minutes although Mark says he should have sufficient stock for initial demand as well as for some of his resellers.

Does anyone want one of these extravagant atomisers? If you do let me know and IF I manage to get onto the web site at the right time and manage to secure one for myself do you want me to get an extra one for you if I can?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paulie

Beam me up skipper  lol im in definatly


----------



## Rob Fisher

paulph201 said:


> Beam me up skipper  lol im in definatly



Now why did I think you would be in like Flint!  Roger that Paulie!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

Looks great Rob, except of course the ZAR/Euro exchange rate:


Silver plated juice tube
Post & Screws made out of titanium

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

Wow that's pretty. Very actually. Converted to rands what are we looking? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> Looks great Rob, except of course the ZAR/Euro exchange rate:
> 
> 
> Silver plated juice tube
> Post & Screws made out of titanium
> 
> View attachment 13842​


I presume that is not the one we are talking about as is does not seem to have AFC. Love the deck. Do we have photos anywhere of how it will look like @Rob Fisher? Are we talking of 125 Euros?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> I presume that is not the one we are talking about as is does not seem to have AFC. Love the deck. Do we have photos anywhere of how it will look like @Rob Fisher? Are we talking of 125 Euros?



No one has seen the new one yet @Andre. Pictures and hopefully price will be revealed in a week's time!


----------



## Marzuq

Keep us posted @Rob Fisher. Since I sold my copper cyclops I have yet to replace it. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> No one has seen the new one yet @Andre. Pictures and hopefully price will be revealed in a week's time!


Ah, thanks. I am sorely tempted, but my wallet has other ideas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

Eish, if the price wasn't so steep, I might have jumped it. Vaping may be saving me from cigarettes, but it's definitely going to ruin me financially

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Hi @Rob Fisher 
Thanks for this post. Looks very interesting
Do you know if the original Chalice is still available? The one without the AFC?

On his site it doesn't look like it - it looks like its just the Chalice 2 which is a current product.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher
> Thanks for this post. Looks very interesting
> Do you know if the original Chalice is still available? The one without the AFC?
> 
> On his site it doesn't look like it - it looks like its just the Chalice 2 which is a current product.



Nope there are no Chalice I's or II's available anywhere on the planet and very rarely do they ever come up in the ECF Classies! I have been trying for 6 months to secure one! 

I have a feeling that Mark Bugs has more than a normal amount coming up for sale this time... well at least I hope so!


----------



## Rob Fisher

The only ones's I have seen up in the classies always have the standard hole drilled open more which I don't want!


----------



## Silver

Thanks Rob - amazing how rare these things are. They must be good. Have seen a bit of commentary on ECF but haven't looked into it enough. 

From my general preference at this point for a tighter draw and mouth to lung - I would be more interested in the standard one without the AFC. I fear that getting the AFC one would probably be a waste for me.


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Thanks Rob - amazing how rare these things are. They must be good. Have seen a bit of commentary on ECF but haven't looked into it enough.
> 
> From my general preference at this point for a tighter draw and mouth to lung - I would be more interested in the standard one without the AFC. I fear that getting the AFC one would probably be a waste for me.


In his days before the Odin, SuperXDrifter preferred the Cyclone (single) to the Chalice. Most rated them more or less equal. For me, ignoring price, the Cyclone is a far sexier atty. Of course, do not know how the Chalice AFC will look like.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## huffnpuff

Love the offset posi-post, but the threaded topcap design is a dated concept, because the only thing I don't like about the Chalice is not having control over the position of the air hole. Dealbreaker for me. I'm quite curious to see what route they're taking for AFC.


----------



## Rob Fisher

First pictures of the Chalice III!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

Rob Fisher said:


> First pictures of the Chalice III!
> 
> View attachment 14490
> View attachment 14491
> View attachment 14492
> View attachment 14493



that just looks well put together. solid stable and perfected.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WHeunis

Rob Fisher said:


> First pictures of the Chalice III!
> 
> View attachment 14490
> View attachment 14491
> View attachment 14492
> View attachment 14493



Monkeyballz!
That is one snazzy lookin atomizer!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Guys the Chalice III sale is imminent! If anyone wants one then tell me now because once the sale is on it's too late. Don't ask me how much they are gonna cost because I don't know but I guess about one hundred and thirty Euro plus shipping which is one expensive but very rare and hard to get Atty!


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

one of my woodys need one im def in tnks rob


----------



## Rob Fisher

paulph201 said:


> one of my woodys need one im def in tnks rob



Roger that Paulie!


----------



## LandyMan

Damn that's stunning!!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

It looks like the Chalice III is going to cost 130 Euro or in our currency R1,763.98


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> It looks like the Chalice III is going to cost 130 Euro or in our currency R1,763.98


Beautiful craftsmanship, but too rich for me.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Chalice III will go on sale at 21:00 GMT tomorrow! Whoooo!


----------



## shloopie

So rob did you get one??


----------



## Rob Fisher

23:00 Bravo tonight Gregorius!


----------



## Rob Fisher

@paulph201 we are going to get our Chalice's pretty quick and the price includes UPS Courier fee so we should get them in a week but we are going to be hit with high duties because they don't send customs friendly. You still in?

*IMPORTANT NOTICE FOR ALL NON-EU CUSTOMERS:*

*Please be advised that*, upon shipment, in order to abide all laws and regulations, we must declare the true value of the package we are sending you. Therefore, depending on your country of residence, local customs and other taxes may apply when you receive your package.
We cannot influence such legal local matters in any way. What we can do however from our part, is to offer all our non-EU customers an extra token of appreciation for their purchase. Hence, we have decided to ship all orders via courier service, namely UPS (we are offering free shipping anyway), which means delivery should take place within 5 working days, irrespective of your location. 
All orders will be processed and shipped within 5 working days from placement.


----------



## Paulie

Yup I'm still in 100%

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Alex

I really envy you guys.


----------



## Rob Fisher

5 minutes to sale open! Whoooo! credit card ready!


----------



## Rob Fisher

@paulph201 we got a Chalice each!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> @paulph201 we got a Chalice each!



EPIC!! thanks so much rob! the first time i saw one i wanted it lol


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bloody hell! The entire world stock was sold out in 3 minutes flat! Both US shops, the Italy shop and the main site in Bucharest all sold!


----------



## andro

Im i still in time to get one @Rob Fisher ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

andro said:


> Im i still in time to get one @Rob Fisher ?



Nope all gone. the entire stock in the know universe sold out in 3 minutes!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> Bloody hell! The entire world stock was sold out in 3 minutes flat! Both US shops, the Italy shop and the main site in Bucharest all sold!


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andro

No way to order on one of the other website stated in marc web?


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> Bloody hell! The entire world stock was sold out in 3 minutes flat! Both US shops, the Italy shop and the main site in Bucharest all sold!


Daaaaaam I wonder how many were produced?


----------



## Rob Fisher

andro said:


> No way to order on one of the other website stated in marc web?



Nope... both US shops sold out, Italy shop sold out, and Mark's main site sold out... there is not one Chalice 3 for sale anywhere in the know universe.


----------



## andro

On the web svapobar they say available. Do u mind to check @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher

andro said:


> On the web svapobar they say available. Do u mind to check @Rob Fisher



Am trying... but keep getting this message...

Link to database cannot be established: SQLSTATE[08004] [1040] Too many connections

I assume you want one if I can get one Andro?


----------



## andro

Yes i do . On the italian web say that first batch release on 26 at 10 pm and second batch release at 27 nov 10 pm


----------



## Rob Fisher

I managed to get 2 into my shopping cart but they don't ship to any countries in Africa!  So I can't check out!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Message from Mark...

_The sale of Chalice III was the biggest, fastest and more surprising sale of all, not only for us but also for our resellers...
On MarkBugs website Chalice was out of stock in 2 minutes, there were too many orders at the same time so after we "manually" stopped the sale we discovered we have a above the stock more than 100 pcs...we cannot say more than "WOOOW".
Thank you all for your desire to buy MB products, we are honored! 
Let us think, until tomorrow, and see exactly the situation of the orders. 
We will propose a solution for the orders above our /resellers stock (if there will be any) in order to have more happy than unhappy clients of Chalice III! 
MarkBugs Team_

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

They sold too many!  Message from Mark... Holding thumbs...

_After evaluating the orders on MB website & Paypall, the situation is like this : 
Due to the fact that many orders were made even at the same second, there are many orders above the stock of Chalice (on MarkBugs website). 
We do not want to give bad news to anybody, this is why today we discussed with the management and the production team the ”plan”for the orders above the stock. So, some of you, who ordered the Chalice III after the stock was over (we evaluated the orders chronologically, according to the number of order in Paypall) will receive an email of notice (probably today).
In the email you will have 2 options:
1 to refund you the money for the order 
2 to wait until we finish the next batch of Chalice and receive your product. 
Unfortunately, due to the holiday season, the production capacity, the next batch of Chalice will be ready probably at the beginning of February 2015. 
For those who do not receive an email (on the paypall email address provided), we will ship the Chalice hopefully tomorrow and you will probably receive it on Monday. Thank you all for your patience, understanding, we are honored to have such loyal clients, as you all!
MB Team_

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> They sold too many!  Message from Mark... Holding thumbs...
> 
> _After evaluating the orders on MB website & Paypall, the situation is like this :
> Due to the fact that many orders were made even at the same second, there are many orders above the stock of Chalice (on MarkBugs website).
> We do not want to give bad news to anybody, this is why today we discussed with the management and the production team the ”plan”for the orders above the stock. So, some of you, who ordered the Chalice III after the stock was over (we evaluated the orders chronologically, according to the number of order in Paypall) will receive an email of notice (probably today).
> In the email you will have 2 options:
> 1 to refund you the money for the order
> 2 to wait until we finish the next batch of Chalice and receive your product.
> Unfortunately, due to the holiday season, the production capacity, the next batch of Chalice will be ready probably at the beginning of February 2015.
> For those who do not receive an email (on the paypall email address provided), we will ship the Chalice hopefully tomorrow and you will probably receive it on Monday. Thank you all for your patience, understanding, we are honored to have such loyal clients, as you all!
> MB Team_



so have you checked your mail to see if they send us bad news bud?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

paulph201 said:


> so have you checked your mail to see if they send us bad news bud?



Happiness so far... no email which is good... some of the guys on ECF have already had their bad news email... I think we are good! I did have the stuff in the shopping basket ready and I pressed Checkout a few seconds after the sale opened and paid and was gone in a minute or so... I think we are good to go!


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> Happiness so far... no email which is good... some of the guys on ECF have already had their bad news email... I think we are good! I did have the stuff in the shopping basket ready and I pressed Checkout a few seconds after the sale opened and paid and was gone in a minute or so... I think we are good to go!


Thanks rob!!

You rock!!


----------



## VapeSnow

Im happy for you guys!!! What a luck.


----------



## Yiannaki

paulph201 said:


> Thanks rob!!
> 
> You rock!!


I hope you love the chalice so much that you sell me your original odin

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex

Hope you guys get it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paulie

Here are some ECF pics of them and some of the builds!

Im definitely going to be using the ugly coil (neat) in mine first

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

The machining of this device looks superb! Looking forward to hearing your guys thoughts on them  @Rob Fisher @paulph201


----------



## Rob Fisher

Chalice III is operational in Durban!




OK I couldn't wait any longer and rushed a coil and wick...this atty is small! Very small! I battled seeing the screw grooves but managed.



A pretty ugly coil because I used the 1,4mm coil jig and then realised I wanted to have it 1,5mm to compare it with all my other coils so I forced the screwdriver into the coil and the result was a pretty ugly micro coil.



I will redo the coil shortly and I will of course read the comments on ECF to find the sweet zone and do it slowly and methodically but let's fire this thing up now! The Mickey Mouse Ohm Meter reads the coil as 1,35 and the Sigelei which I trust reads it at 1ohm.



There is no doubt this atty is a thing of beauty! This is a flavour chasers dream and certainly not for cloud chasers.



Quick summary... 
A very small atty with a very small chamber. Not as easy to build as an RM2 but still pretty simple.
For me the best thing about the Chalice is that it's almost impossible to over squonk and get juice to come out of the air hole because of the very clever design and this is most certainly a squonkers utopia!
Airflow is a clever design and you can suck and modify the airflow on the run as it were!
Another bonus is the atty is very quiet... I guess that's another winner part of the design.
I think I'm over squonking because I am getting the odd gurgle.
The build quality is exceptional and so it should be for that price.
I'm not sure it would handle dual coils because there is very little space... but my guess it's been built as a single coil flavor chasers dream.

I'm going to sit quietly now and rebuild the coil and get it more centre and more perfect.

For those interested the total cost including Vat, Duty etc (no customs friendly packaging) is R2,190. so it's more than twice the price of a Cyclone and four times the price of an RM2. I will reserve final judgement till I get it setup perfectly. But while I expect it to be the best of the best I doubt it very much that it's going to be twice as good as a Cyclone or RM2.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## RIEFY

@Rob Fisher Nice atty

When you build the coil for the chalice let the leads run in the opposite direction of each other so you can place the coil above the airhole

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RIEFY

like this

http://img.tapatalk.com/d/14/04/16/azanapa9.jpg


----------



## RIEFY



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paulie

Cape vaping supplies said:


>




Great find!! i will do this!! thanks for the hint also


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cape vaping supplies said:


> @Rob Fisher Nice atty
> 
> When you build the coil for the chalice let the leads run in the opposite direction of each other so you can place the coil above the airhole



Thanks CVS! Will try that next! I was just copying the style the chaps from the USA were using but yours makes sense! Ta!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> Chalice III is operational in Durban!
> 
> View attachment 16556
> 
> 
> OK I couldn't wait any longer and rushed a coil and wick...this atty is small! Very small! I battled seeing the screw grooves but managed.
> View attachment 16557
> 
> 
> A pretty ugly coil because I used the 1,4mm coil jig and then realised I wanted to have it 1,5mm to compare it with all my other coils so I forced the screwdriver into the coil and the result was a pretty ugly micro coil.
> View attachment 16558
> 
> 
> I will redo the coil shortly and I will of course read the comments on ECF to find the sweet zone and do it slowly and methodically but let's fire this thing up now! The Mickey Mouse Ohm Meter reads the coil as 1,35 and the Sigelei which I trust reads it at 1ohm.
> View attachment 16559
> 
> 
> There is no doubt this atty is a thing of beauty! This is a flavour chasers dream and certainly not for cloud chasers.
> View attachment 16560
> 
> 
> Quick summary...
> A very small atty with a very small chamber. Not as easy to build as an RM2 but still pretty simple.
> For me the best thing about the Chalice is that it's almost impossible to over squonk and get juice to come out of the air hole because of the very clever design and this is most certainly a squonkers utopia!
> Airflow is a clever design and you can suck and modify the airflow on the run as it were!
> Another bonus is the atty is very quiet... I guess that's another winner part of the design.
> I think I'm over squonking because I am getting the odd gurgle.
> The build quality is exceptional and so it should be for that price.
> I'm not sure it would handle dual coils because there is very little space... but my guess it's been built as a single coil flavor chasers dream.
> 
> I'm going to sit quietly now and rebuild the coil and get it more centre and more perfect.
> 
> For those interested the total cost including Vat, Duty etc (no customs friendly packaging) is R2,190. so it's more than twice the price of a Cyclone and four times the price of an RM2. I will reserve final judgement till I get it setup perfectly. But while I expect it to be the best of the best I doubt it very much that it's going to be twice as good as a Cyclone or RM2.



Thanks Rob!

Now im really looking forward to tmr!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cape vaping supplies said:


> like this
> 
> http://img.tapatalk.com/d/14/04/16/azanapa9.jpg



If you look at the deck it seems the offset of the posts is for building the way I did... but will try your way now...


----------



## RIEFY

the hole on the deck is that for air or feeding @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cape vaping supplies said:


> the hole on the deck is that for air or feeding @Rob Fisher



Juice


----------



## RIEFY

oh o thought air was coming up there then realised it couldn't be lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK it's official... I need my lighted magnifying glass thingy to mount the coil on the Chalice. I cannot believe they didn't put holes for the coil legs in the posts like the cyclone.

I have rebuilt another 2 two coils... one was a cockup and had to trash that and bring in my Lighted Magnifying glass to do the second. I have a 1,1 Ohm coil on it now and the coil is a lot better! Let's see how we go.

Oh and you most certainly can over squonk but at least it doesn't come out the air hole and make a mess but it does cause the Chalice to gurgle and get flooded... I'm getting there...Wow the flavour is strong... I think I may need to mute the Tropical Ice a bit and maybe even add some Clear Cut juice to it...

OK time to take a break and see how we go as is...

Bottom line is it's a lot harder to build a coil on it than the Cyclone!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis

@Rob Fisher 
If there was ever a reason for me to crave a Reo, that Chalice3 sure has done the job!

Sadly, with a Reo and Chalice3 reaching into the sub-5k range, and already damn near impossible to get hold of...

First, my wife would kill me for the price.
Second I would kill myself waiting.

But it sure is a nice damn atty!
Congratz again on your snatchup of a very rare gem.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

WHeunis said:


> But it sure is a nice damn atty!
> Congratz again on your snatchup of a very rare gem.



Thanks @WHeunis! I'm still fighting with it... I need to play with the coil because my current setup is a very harsh vape compared to my normal set up on the Cyclone... The throat hit is currently HUGE and I need it to calm down...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @WHeunis! I'm still fighting with it... I need to play with the coil because my current setup is a very harsh vape compared to my normal set up on the Cyclone... The throat hit is currently HUGE and I need it to calm down...



I dunno where the airflow actually runs over the coil, but in this case, i would GUESS ... lift the coil?
Maybe the airflow is only hitting the very bottom or only the very tippy top of the coil?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Try a 5 wrap semi ugly coil with 26g on a 1.8mm mandrel Rob, should give you an awesome vape


----------



## WHeunis

Now I have a clearer picture... 
Literally!






So the airflow runs down to the deck...
Best option I can think of is to try align the height of the coil with the resulting airflow from that chamber wall outlet on the inside.

You were saying that squonking sometimes leaves a gurgle, so it might be that the resulting airflow comes in VERY low to the base?
Based on that, ignore my previous recommendation and instead try get the coil as close to the base as electrically (and safety!!!) possible.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alex said:


> Try a 5 wrap semi ugly coil with 26g on a 1.8mm mandrel Rob, should give you an awesome vape



Not sure where I hide my small bobbins of Kanthal... will do some searching...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Squonking with the Chalice III is a whole new ball of wax... it requires a very short and very soft squonk.


----------



## Rob Fisher

WHeunis said:


> I dunno where the airflow actually runs over the coil, but in this case, i would GUESS ... lift the coil?
> Maybe the airflow is only hitting the very bottom or only the very tippy top of the coil?



100%

Lifting the coil has certainly helped a bit... will play some more!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie

my first build will be

dual 24g twisted clapton 5 wrap 2mm hahahahah jk 

I think the coil @Alex is tlking bout i will try first

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK... time to try again...

First I try my new Coil Making goodie but that didn't work and I need to watch the YouTube video again because all I managed to do was to damage the wire. Epic Fail. 

Let's go manual with the good old 1,5mmm screwdriver! 10 Wraps this time... Oooo good looking coil... let's put it on the baby chalice! Rookie error and smell of pork roasting... fiddling trying to get the coil onto the little deck with no holes in the posts and pressing the fire button as we did it... Epic fail number 2.



2nd try was way more successful and the coil looks good and so does the wick! And most importantly the vape is F^%$^$% marvelous! 




1,29 Ohm Coil seems to be a much better spot for me on the Chalice III

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Wow, @Rob Fisher , you going great guns with the Chalice
Keep it up!
You deserve a top class vape

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Lol, love this saga, casualties and all. Enjoy that beautiful piece of art.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

ouch! that looks sore!!

awesome coiling there and glad to hear about it!! 1 more sleep till i get mine!


----------



## Rob Fisher

paulph201 said:


> ouch! that looks sore!!
> 
> awesome coiling there and glad to hear about it!! 1 more sleep till i get mine!



It wasn't sore at all... There was just a smell of roast pork... the wound was cauterised and no real pain at all. 

The courier has yours in his grubby paw and it's it's on it's way to you Paulie!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

The scar from that wound will serve as a cool reference point for all future coils. Just build a wick, see if it fits the scar, good to go

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## LandyMan

Rob Fisher said:


> OK... time to try again...
> 
> First I try my new Coil Making goodie but that didn't work and I need to watch the YouTube video again because all I managed to do was to damage the wire. Epic Fail.
> 
> Let's go manual with the good old 1,5mmm screwdriver! 10 Wraps this time... Oooo good looking coil... let's put it on the baby chalice! Rookie error and smell of pork roasting... fiddling trying to get the coil onto the little deck with no holes in the posts and pressing the fire button as we did it... Epic fail number 2.
> View attachment 16581
> 
> 
> 2nd try was way more successful and the coil looks good and so does the wick! And most importantly the vape is F^%$^$% marvelous!
> View attachment 16582
> View attachment 16583
> 
> 
> 1,29 Ohm Coil seems to be a much better spot for me on the Chalice III


@Rob Fisher what are you using for wick?

Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

LandyMan said:


> @Rob Fisher what are you using for wick?



Rayon all the way @LandyMan !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK some more on the Chalice... there is no doubt that it's a special BF device and a specialist in flavour. I have tried a mixture of Mount Baker Extreme Ice (which is a lot more muted than VM Menthol Ice) with a mix of Tropical Ice and the flavour is really awesome!

The Chalice III is for the flavour junkies and throat hitters!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Arthster

Man the Chalice is PERDY

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie

been using mine for 4 hours now and have t say the flavour is incredible! i will do a detailed review later just giving her a good run!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

paulph201 said:


> been using mine for 4 hours now and have t say the flavour is incredible! i will do a detailed review later just giving her a good run!



Do you think it will dethrone the Odin @paulph201 ?


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> Do you think it will dethrone the Odin @paulph201 ?


We can only hope! Then he can sell his original to another greek

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Yiannaki said:


> We can only hope! Then he can sell his original to another greek


I called dibs already


----------



## Paulie

No it's on my Woodvil and it's different to the Odin I compare it more to the cyclone and rm2!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Alex said:


> I called dibs already


Are you sure it was first dibs though?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paulie

As promised i would do a review on the Chalice and here it Goes!

*Atty*: The Chalice
*Made by:* Mark Bugs
*Type:* BF small and more for mouth to lung hits
*Build Quality:* Very good
*Worth the money:* 40% better than a standard RM2 and 20% better than a standard cyclone
*Build:* 24G Vapowire 7 wraps 1,6mm id micro coil
*Vape:* Exceptional flavour with good clouds.















*How is it?*
So after a good days work i rushed home to build this atty!
For me it was very esay to build on it and found the deck great! IT took me 10min to have a coil in her and up and running! I decided to try one of my Lab rat liquids in her since i have been using that as a all day vape over the past week. The AFC on this atty is very different, you cannot see where its open full or closed which in my opinion is a bit stuiped but once i found out it was open full she is vaping like a dream!!






*Verdict:*
She looks amazing on my woodvil and i will definatly keep her! Will i buy another? my answer is no as i use my Reo Grand LP running on the Odin all day and for me there nothing better. However i must say she is a perfect match for my woodvil!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex

Sick-as-Tits


----------



## Andre

paulph201 said:


> As promised i would do a review on the Chalice and here it Goes!
> 
> *Atty*: The Chalice
> *Made by:* Mark Bugs
> *Type:* BF small and more for mouth to lung hits
> *Build Quality:* Very good
> *Worth the money:* 40% better than a standard RM2 and 20% better than a standard cyclone
> *Build:* 24G Vapowire 7 wraps 1,6mm id micro coil
> *Vape:* Exceptional flavour with good clouds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How is it?*
> So after a good days work i rushed home to build this atty!
> For me it was very esay to build on it and found the deck great! IT took me 10min to have a coil in her and up and running! I decided to try one of my Lab rat liquids in her since i have been using that as a all day vape over the past week. The AFC on this atty is very different, you cannot see where its open full or closed which in my opinion is a bit stuiped but once i found out it was open full she is vaping like a dream!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Verdict:*
> She looks amazing on my woodvil and i will definatly keep her! Will i buy another? my answer is no as i use my Reo Grand LP running on the Odin all day and for me there nothing better. However i must say she is a perfect match for my woodvil!!


Thanks. How does the airflow work. Are those the air holes at the top? Is the air flow channeled to the top or are the air holes on the level of the coil?


----------



## Paulie

Andre said:


> Thanks. How does the airflow work. Are those the air holes at the top? Is the air flow channeled to the top or are the air holes on the level of the coil?



The air hole are at the top yes but those channels flow to the top of the atty so you caint drip juice which is cool and great for squonking


----------



## Andre

paulph201 said:


> The air hole are at the top yes but those channels flow to the top of the atty so you caint drip juice which is cool and great for squonking


Ah, that is what I thought.....an oversquonker's (that's me) dream. Thanks Paul.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Ah, that is what I thought.....an oversquonker's (that's me) dream. Thanks Paul.



Not so much an over squonkers dream... over squonking causes it to gurgle real bad and you have to stop and "fix it". But you do learn real quick to be very gentle with the bottle... the nice thing is it doesn't leak through an air hole and there is no mess...


----------



## Arthster

What the fudge is squanking ... sounds like something you do in private and also not discuss unless drunk...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> Not so much an over squonkers dream... over squonking causes it to gurgle real bad and you have to stop and "fix it". But you do learn real quick to be very gentle with the bottle... the nice thing is it doesn't leak through an air hole and there is no mess...


Funny mine doesn't gurgle and I over squonk it a lot think it may be coil placement?


----------



## Yiannaki

Arthster said:


> What the fudge is squanking ... sounds like something you do in private and also not discuss unless drunk...


http://ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/6129/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Arthster said:


> What the fudge is squanking ... sounds like something you do in private and also not discuss unless drunk...



Squonking is the art of pressing a bottle in a bottom fed dripper like a REO and feeding juice up the tube into the atomiser.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

paulph201 said:


> Funny mine doesn't gurgle and I over squonk it a lot think it may be coil placement?



Could be... if I over squonk it gurgles real bad and I also get juice in my gob!


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> Could be... if I over squonk it gurgles real bad and I also get juice in my gob!


Really? I just did it and nothing hmm wierd


----------



## Rob Fisher

paulph201 said:


> Really? I just did it and nothing hmm wierd



Mmmmm boggler? 

But the more I use it the more I'm getting to love it... but you are right... it more like an RM2 or Cyclone vs the wide open airflows of the Cyclops's and Odin's.


----------



## Arthster

@Yiannaki Oooooooooooh.... so not what i though it was

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> Mmmmm boggler?
> 
> But the more I use it the more I'm getting to love it... but you are right... it more like an RM2 or Cyclone vs the wide open airflows of the Cyclops's and Odin's.


20 sec squonking and no gurgle lol that's pritty cool I must say no spill no fuss I'll use it tmr and give more feedback but the flavour is outstanding

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Message from Mark Bugs...

We decided to delay the GEM project and to have *another run of Chalice III*, *ETA February/March 2015* (depend on the quantities we have to produce), for anyone who want to own one and did not get it.
We had changed the rules of the game because we did not know how many Chalices are needed, we have now created a special email address *chalice3@markbugs.com*, all those are interested to have one or more please send a mail at that address and *write only on the subject line* how many are you willing to buy and your country.
The list will be oppened until *20th of December 2014*.
No money will be payed in advance, when _*Chalice III*_ will be finished, everybody will get a replay to the mail with further instructions.

Thank you,
MarkBugs Team


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the review @paulph201 - i enjoyed it

You dont mess around. 7 wraps of 24g wire must be quite a low resistance? 0.5 ohms?
Doesnt it heat up too slowly? And dont you get too much afterburner effect?

Anyhow, as a flavour and throat hit seeker for mouth to lung vaping I am interested and curious. 
I probably am more suited to the previous Chalice versions without AFC, but those are virtually impossible to get according to Rob

Would love to try it out sometime if we meet up


----------



## Paulie

Silver said:


> Thanks for the review @paulph201 - i enjoyed it
> 
> You dont mess around. 7 wraps of 24g wire must be quite a low resistance? 0.5 ohms?
> Doesnt it heat up too slowly? And dont you get too much afterburner effect?
> 
> Anyhow, as a flavour and throat hit seeker for mouth to lung vaping I am interested and curious.
> I probably am more suited to the previous Chalice versions without AFC, but those are virtually impossible to get according to Rob
> 
> Would love to try it out sometime if we meet up



It's low yes and it heats up quick enuff! It's a awsome atty and is working like a champ with my high vg juices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> OK... time to try again...
> 
> First I try my new Coil Making goodie but that didn't work and I need to watch the YouTube video again because all I managed to do was to damage the wire. Epic Fail.
> 
> Let's go manual with the good old 1,5mmm screwdriver! 10 Wraps this time... Oooo good looking coil... let's put it on the baby chalice! Rookie error and smell of pork roasting... fiddling trying to get the coil onto the little deck with no holes in the posts and pressing the fire button as we did it... Epic fail number 2.
> View attachment 16581
> 
> 
> 2nd try was way more successful and the coil looks good and so does the wick! And most importantly the vape is F^%$^$% marvelous!
> View attachment 16582
> View attachment 16583
> 
> 
> 1,29 Ohm Coil seems to be a much better spot for me on the Chalice III


@Rob Fisher,with your OCD does that mean you have to do that to all your fingers so they match


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> @Rob Fisher,with your OCD does that mean you have to do that to all your fingers so they match



Luckily my OCD isn't that bad!


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Luckily my OCD isn't that bad!


Thank goodness because looking at your description of the smell the neighbours would think you burning something on the braai.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@paulph201 I'm not sure what has changed other than the resistance but now it isn't over squonking nor gurgling... and the flavour is much better for me... I did a micro coil (1,5mm) 8 wraps of 28g and it came out at 1,06 Ohms.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## HPBotha

btw @Rob Fisher I had the pleasure to toot on @paulph201 's Challice III at the cape Meet.... flippen Awesome!!!! can see exactly where every penny has gone into the design and manufacturing of this beaut! seriously impressed me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK it's time to give the Chalice III another go after really disappointing results so far. I have done a bit of research and it appears that the coil needs to be higher up and away from the edge which is totally opposite to the Cyclone. OK this is a LOT better and that gurgling has gone and the flavour is now there.

Yes it's a hundred times better than it was and yes it's a most beautiful atty and the quality is out of this world. But is it that much better than an RM2 or Cyclone? I don't think so... personally I actually prefer the Cyclone slightly if I'm brutally honest! But now that I have it working lets see how I feel after a day or two.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh and I'm back to a 1,5mm micro coil with 28g kanthal and 8 wraps. That is my happy place no question!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

